
Announcing the CovidActNow.org API - jamest
https://blog.covidactnow.org/covid-act-now-api-intervention-model/
======
jamest
Hi HN - I’m one of the team working on Covid Act Now. We’re hoping this API is
a useful input into COVID efforts (response planning, reopening initiatives,
data visualization, etc).

Our model is only scoped to the USA (I wish we could include more countries,
as this is a global pandemic. We haven’t had the time to expand yet).

I’m sure the API could be improved in the next version. For example, we had
some lively discussion around whether OBSERVED_INTERVENTION was intuitive
enough variable name. (It uses an inferred R0 based on actual observed deaths,
cases, and hospitalizations to generate forward projections).

If you have any feedback, let us know and we’ll try and make it better in V2.

------
njyx
Great stuff: how often is the underlying data refreshed?

~~~
jamest
Case and death data is pulled in daily. We are working on getting real-time
feeds for ADT (Admission / Discharge / Transfer) for ICU and Hospital Beds.

The model is run (and so forward projections are updated) once every 3 days at
the moment.

